

New gmail video (passing the gmail icon among people) - german
http://google.dirson.com/post/3568-video-marketing-viral-gmail/
This post is in Spanish but you can see the video.
Looking good...<p>Update:
I found it in techcrunch also:
<a href="http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/28/what-do-you-get-when-you-ask-gmail-fans-to-express-email-delivery/" rel="nofollow">http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/28/what-do-you-get-when-yo...</a>
======
german
I found it also in TechCrunch [http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/28/what-do-
you-get-when-yo...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/28/what-do-you-get-when-
you-ask-gmail-fans-to-express-email-delivery/)

